# jobs in Dubai



## mary (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi guys!

Please help me I've been on internet looking for a job online in Dubai thru employment agencies but it looks fruitless. how are you guys geting jobs in Dubai?.My hubby is a banker with 10yrs experience and lm a payroll officer with 6yrs experience .l love to stay in Dubai:

Mary


----------

